
Show HN: c4bot – Connect Four Chatbot - kenrick95
https://github.com/kenrick95/c4bot
======
nstart
This was actually a lot of fun. Walking through the code to learn more about
it :) .

~~~
kenrick95
Glad that you've enjoyed it :) I'll be happy to answer any questions you have.

